# Some Res



## makinHW (Aug 25, 2012)

Res I'm doing. Not completed yet. Really would like to do the control wiring myself, but might not be an option on this one :icon_cry:


----------



## pipes (Jun 24, 2008)

Nice clean work :thumbup:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

makinHW said:


> Res I'm doing. Not completed yet. Really would like to do the control wiring myself, but might not be an option on this one :icon_cry:


Very nice ...


----------



## makinHW (Aug 25, 2012)

Chuck up the boiler and place equip and go


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Why the Blk steel mixed in. Why not all copper ?? Just asking !!


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Nice work. 

What brand are those brackets?


----------



## johntheplumber (Feb 11, 2013)

Looks good brother.


----------



## makinHW (Aug 25, 2012)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Why the Blk steel mixed in. Why not all copper ?? Just asking !!


Good question. I looked at the scenario like you.The low loss headers that are supplied are black iron construction, so I take advantage and roll the iron to the point of cost effective dialectic breaks,


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

makinHW said:


> Good question. I looked at the scenario like you.The low loss headers that are supplied are black iron construction, so I take advantage and roll the iron to the point of cost effective dialectic breaks,


Headers where supplied with heater ?? Roll iron to cider effective break?? Explain plz. Here I'd have to use dialectic unions on all the steel connections ?? RJ says no. But here it's code. Or at least how it's always drawn up. Does brass work as the break ??


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Headers where supplied with heater ?? Roll iron to cider effective break?? Explain plz. Here I'd have to use dialectic unions on all the steel connections ?? RJ says no. But here it's code. Or at least how it's always drawn up. Does brass work as the break ??


Put the beer away and read makin's explanation again, TX


----------



## johntheplumber (Feb 11, 2013)

And what is the ballpark cost for a job like that in your neck of the woods?


----------



## makinHW (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm on the other side of the desk, so really can't offer any thing on that aspect of the job.


----------



## Rando (Dec 31, 2012)

Looks good, I like the black header...:thumbsup:


----------



## mpot (Oct 2, 2012)

Looks really clean. Nice work.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Can't get pixs!


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

Sweet!!


----------



## JoshJ (May 10, 2012)

That there is artwork! Looks great, thanks for sharing.


----------



## makinHW (Aug 25, 2012)

Drove out to glycol/fill the system and fire up, but sparky had control wiring done but no breaker for the panel installed....grrr


----------

